# Rear brake trouble



## medic3123 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey guys I'm new to the site and its time for my first question. How many times did you all have to adjust your rear brakes (handle bars) before they stayed right? I bet I have adjusted them half a dozen times in 200 miles. Its on a 08 bf 750 is the cable stretch that bad or what?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i adjusted mine once on both the prairie 360 and the brute. both have held up.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I've never had to adjust mine. The engine brake does most of the work anyways so i rarely even use the brakes.

I will add that what little i use the back brake i can tell it has no where near the stopping power of the front brakes but i would contribute this to the design of it.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

who needs brakes? to stay on subject- i've never adjusted mine


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

i never had problems with my brakes but my brake light is always on, like I'm ridin my brakes...Use to be able to jam on the foot brake a couple of times and it would go off but that don't work anymore!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

maybe your foot switch is hung up. Tap on it with a screwdriver.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

My brakes are wonderful compared to my old Foreman and it's so called 'sealed drums'.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Mine were chatternig and turned about 1/2 turn at the rear, but that's it.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Do you use them a lot?


----------



## medic3123 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes I do... our farm for the most part is a big hill. I just just wouldn't think the brakes would wear that fast.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

According to Kawasaki the seal rear wet brake is suppose to last longer then your ATV should.

Is your engine brake working correctly?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Iv had to adjust mine a lot to but I think that's because dynamite them!! I now use the foot one the same way and no problem yet.


----------



## medic3123 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah the engine brake works like a charm. A little to good sometimes.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

The only time I have had to adjust mine was when I just replaced the rear brake cable. The original seized up and I could not free it up.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I have adjusted mine maybe 4 times,but yesterday when I went to put the brake on the cable snapped,right at the hand lever,guess its time to learn how to put a brake cable on !!!!


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> My brakes are wonderful compared to my old Foreman and it's so called 'sealed drums'.


^^ I got one that the back brake locks up on it also (foreman that is) now i just use the dang gears:haha:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> I will add that what little i use the back brake i can tell it has no where near the stopping power of the front brakes but i would contribute this to the design of it.


 It works 100 times better in 4wd it slows all 4 tires then like a old school polaris! ...I found this out the hard way ,went to slide the quad around...only thing sliding was me:haha:


----------

